
Ask HN: How do you find your unknown unknowns? - sharkmerry
Frequently with my dealings with impostor syndrome, I feel like I&#x27;ve built a tower but it is mostly scaffolding rather than solid foundation. Im not an architect so I dont know what I am missing.<p>Perhaps the best route is to just start from the beginning and slowly fill in the blanks(while also re-learning some things you already know well)<p>Im wondering if there is some way to discover the missing pieces of the tower and focus studies on those? quiz, app, etc.
======
tmaly
I think applying syntopical reading to the subject would help you to fill in
the gaps. See the book How to Read a Book by Adler.

------
scott31
Not sure if you are asking about programming, but you can always start from
scratch and have solid foundations: [https://www.rust-
lang.org/](https://www.rust-lang.org/)

~~~
sharkmerry
thanks scott. It's centered on programming but I find it happening frequently
in side hobbies. woodworking, welding, electronics. There is frequently an
easy solution if you have full training in an issue but often the solution can
be tough to find due to wrong keywords/search terms.

